# Haunt Name



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I was just thinking about Haunt Names and thought about a theme and name based on a mad doctor. Now alot of people seem to use the word "Manor" in there haunts title so I thought to myself wouldent "Bedside Manor" work for a mad Doctor theme?..lol :jol: not sure if its been used or not but if not thought I would put it out there for those people that have a hard time with themes and names. Later all :jol:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I think that is hysterically clever!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Ish it looks like your the only one that thinks so..lol :jol: 
If anyone else has any ideas they will never use throw them under this title to help others out. Later all :jol:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I like it.  

I'm still struggling to come up with a name for my own haunt, so any ideas are welcome. My major problem is that there's a professional haunt here using a name way too similar to the one I wanted to use.  And my street? It's just a numbered street. Bah.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Tipo, Is there a nearby geographical point you could use?(mt,hill,creek,park)
A name of your nieghborhood,(Green Acres,Hunters Point,Valley View)
Take that and use it for the base idea.
I almost used my heritage too,(Lost Scotsman Mine) 
What about your screen name?
Demon Hill Cemetary,Demon Valley Mortuary,Demon Tree Manor?
Isnt there a place called "Memory Park" in Salt Lake
If you are near there you could call it "Bad Memory Park" 
There is a place in So.Utah called "Dark Canyon"
A place called "Skull Valley" West of Tooele.
Just some random thoughts for you,it also helps to have a BIG map ,like I do...


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I also thought about using my street name but cant think of anything for
Bordentown Avenue And other then the Jersey Devil I know of nothing spooky about NJ. lol I could go with Borden as in Lizzy but I think thats kind of Corny. Anyways talk to you all later :jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The Jersey Devil is pretty darn spooky if you ask me. Jersey Devil's Lane?


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

My neighborhood is called Harrisville Hollow, and of course I was gonna use that to my advantage, because hey, perfect! But there's already a pro haunt right down the street called Haunted Hollow.  How evil of them, eh?

I really like that Demon Hill Cemetery idea. I'm thinking of going with a cemetery/mortuary theme for my haunt on a regular basis.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I posted this on the other "haunt names" thread, but no one has answered.

~~>I have 3 options, I'm on the corner of Lehigh Terrace and Harvard Street. I've tossed around Lehigh Terror and Horror on Harvard for names, having decided against McBurney Manor because I do a backyard haunt not a haunted house. But I also hesitate with the street names in the chance that we move and am usually changing themes so can't base it on that.

I would truly love to have a name to put up on a big archway. This has been a dilemma for 5 years now. I really enjoy creative, wordplay kinds of names. Especially double entendres, the kind that could scare the kids but give the adults a chuckle even.<~~

So excuse my double post, but I'd love to hear some feedback. Also, I am addicted to skeletons, I love my Buckies! And also have a bunch of Bluckies and other kinds. But since I also use other things like witches, vampires, spiders/webs, a graveyard and etc., I can't think of a good skeleton name that wouldn't be cheesy. I love the clever kind. My stuff isn't all that scary (YET!  ) but I'm getting there, so I hate to have a name that suggests something more than I offer, either.
Help!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

IshWitch,
Your in Florida, so maybe "Black Lagoon" or "Devil's Bayou" or "Bloody Creek"
Add some cattails to the edge of your cemetary to represent water.
A rundown shack that hangs over the fake water can be your Witch's house.
Can the skellies hang from trees? The remains of unlucky travelers. Maybe the skellies are her undead servents.The Vampire...hmmm maybe its just her boyfriend. Just a few random thoughts for you


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Ish~ Terror of Lehigh Terrace ? would that work?

BobC~ I love your name "Bedside Manor" to go with a mad Doctor Theme! :>

Tipo~ Terror in Harrisville? 

 Just thought I'd give it a try, hope it helps get the ball rolling! :>


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*I used Deadside Manor once.
I also had Ghoulish Gardens last year.*


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I was trying to think of something for you Ish. Im trying to think of something for Lehigh and came up with Le eye or Knee High which can be Knee High in something or whatever. Can stick with something Traditional like "Ghosts of Harvard St" or Harvard St Horror. I'll think about it more but just take your street names and try to fit it in with other words and stuff you will come up with something. What town you live in can also play a roll in your name. Later all :jol:


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Deadside Manor! I like that even better than Bedside Manor which I liked until I read the last post.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

What does that mean? :jol:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Thanks "y'all" heheheh!

The first year we moved here, I thought of Lehigh Terror and Horror on Harvard and since I like them both I couldn't decide and just gave up on picking one. LOL
I have also thought of making a sign for each and swapping it each year just so I could use them both. 

Our old house would have made a good place for those names Wyatt! We had a channel behind the house and a lake across the street. But we're high and dry here, in the "highlands" and I don't miss the gators and cottonmouths one bit! If ya know what I mean! lol


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

IshWitch said:


> But we're high and dry here, in the "highlands" and I don't miss the gators and cottonmouths one bit! If ya know what I mean! lol


 Highland Horrors


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I started out with " The Frighteners present " whatever we were doing that year to the legal name of "Frighteners Entertainment presents...."again, whatever we were doing that year.

The theme can change but the selling name is always the same.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Empress Nightshade said:


> Highland Horrors


Oooooooh, Empress, I like!
  :jol:


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah i like that one too


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

IshWitch said:


> Oooooooh, Empress, I like!
> :jol:


Oh good, Honey!
I hope you can use it so you can stop going through this agony (I _know_ what it's like) and get on with putting that awesome spooky yard of yours together. Besides, I didn't come up with that name....YOU did! It came straight from your mouth.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

LOL

Maybe I'll just make 3 signs! Bwahahahaha! Keep the neighborhood guessing!


----------

